# Wyoming



## SCcamper (Feb 14, 2017)

Rawlings, WY & Seminoe State Park

One time while meandering across the northern states from east to west we saw there was a huge State Park near Rawlings, WY. We were traveling with our long time friends and decided to stay at the park and hunt for wild animals. The park grounds were open but the CGs were closed because of drought conditions. So we found another place to park, Western Hills CG. Not very fancy but with great utility connections with 50 amps. Very easy to get dish signals and our Verizon link was at 100%.

http://westernhillscampground.com/

Don’s Chevy is a 4x4 so we used it to explore the state park as all roads that may have led us to wild animals were not paved.

We explored around town some and found some good country eating places. Explored an old train engine and found a majestic old house that we thought was open to the public. As we approached, it donned on us that it was a private dwelling. 

During our search for wild animals we found a big buck pronghorn keeping a very close watch on his harem. We searched and searched for mule deer and never found them in the park. We decided to do some yard sales before we left and went to the bank to get cash. In their back yard we found mule deer. Our number one goal was to find wild horses. We never found a large heard but the small one we did find had healthy, majestic horses. They were on the move and took short steps to graze as they traveled. We followed them until they decided they had enough of us and headed out away from the old dirt road they seemed to be following.


http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31906
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31907
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31908
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31909
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31910
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31911
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31912
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31913
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31914
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=31915

On our travel day it was sleeting when we got-up. We could see the traffic was moving at a pretty good clip on I80 so off we went. After about 50 miles the sky was still pretty black but the sleet had stopped and the road was dry. Our next stop was Salt Lake City. At the Utah welcome area it was freezing. We had stayed up north too long. From Salt Lake City we went south, but not before we visited the Uinta National Forest. It was ablaze in colors


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2017)

SC camper, we stayed at that CG on our trip to Alaska.  The lady was really friendly and we had unhooked and was pulling out.  She stopped us and warned that there were expected high cross winds on I 80.  She advised staying another night there if we were in no hurry which we were not.  She parked us right behind the building and I was sure glad she did.  Wind was really bad that day.   your pictures were great


----------

